# Trying out horse sculpture



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

The proportions seem pretty reasonable and lifelike, actually. Very nice.


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow, very nice 

I'd have to agree, I don't see anything wrong with the proportion, but I'm the first to admit I don't have the best eye. 

looking forward to updates, i think it's great so far. x


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sweet! I admire you people with the ability to do such thing.
I guess breyer is selling kits for stuff like this. I might try it to see how it goes


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Great job! It will be gorgeous! Clay work is the one thing i never got the hang of lol though i really really love the look of it


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I'm completely new to clay so it's definitely been a learning experience.  I'm not even working from a specific reference picture so I hope I can find one to look at for muscles sometime soon. Well, I'm planning on working on it all day tomorrow so I can hopefully post some more updates in the next couple days.


----------



## MaddyyMooo (Jun 6, 2011)

Your new to clay? Woww, this is really really good! Better than anything I could do with years of practice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Here are a few more pictures of horse sculptures I've been working on. The medium is actually wax from cheese packaging, but it's pretty easy to work with, and it's free! 

This was my first try at making a horse, he's about the size of a Breyer stablemate. 



















After taking some pictures, I decided to completely resculpt him into an Arabian. I wish I could have kept both but I'm much happier with the second try. I will be keeping this one the way it is, but I hope to make more eventually!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

So cute.! Hope he doesn't melt in the sun! Cheese wax, like from those little ones called Bonney Bells or something like that?


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Great work! Keep it up. I love seeing sculptures in progress.


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Haha, I love the cheese wax one....I used to try and make stuff out of the wax from cheese too. Never as good as that though. I'd love to try again one of these days...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

And here I toss my cheese wax into the trash.

Wow, impressive.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i remember when i used to go to school (yes used to... im homeschooled now!) mum would give me baby bell cheese (thats the kind of cheese you were thinking of tiny liny) and it would have that red wax on it.
I would use to play with it and spend the WHOLE recess making horses out of it... the horses kinda looked like a dead, roadkill, squashed, disabled horse... but apart from that it looked awesome! LOL


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Your horse sculptures look amazing!!! Much more talent in them than the "snakes" I made out of clay in art class :lol:


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

haha!!

when i was in kinda we got tro make our lunch. Our teacher would give us dough and i would ALWAYS make a snake or a snail!! (the two easiest things in the world lol)
Oh wait... i think once i made a face!! (i put my doll's face into the dough and molded it!!!!!!)


----------



## Horsey and Holistic (Jun 30, 2011)

I LOVE the detail in the head!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I like your sculptures, very much so. Next time you make a wax horse, I would put a wick in it. You have talent!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow that is crazy amazing! I love it


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

The only dritique I have is that the line from wither to poll, over the crest, seems a bit long. Mybe it is only because the mane stops quite early, giving it a looong bridle path - But that is how Arabs have it, so may have been the intent!

But seriously, amazing.


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the comments and suggestions! Yes, the wax is from Baby Bell cheese wrappers, lol. I'm surprised that so many other people have tried sculpting with them! I made sure to put it in the freezer before taking pictures in the sun, but even then it started drooping after only a couple minutes.


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

wild_spot said:


> The only dritique I have is that the line from wither to poll, over the crest, seems a bit long. Mybe it is only because the mane stops quite early, giving it a looong bridle path - But that is how Arabs have it, so may have been the intent!
> 
> But seriously, amazing.


Thanks for the suggestions, wild_spot.  I was going for a long bridle path like show Arabians but I think you're right about the line looking a bit long. There's not much definition to where his withers end and his crest begins so that might be part of it.


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Here are a few more in-progress pictures of the Super Sculpey horse I'm working on. The legs and tail are mostly for show right now and have a long ways to go, but I think the neck and head are getting closer to being finished. Overall, he's much too narrow so I'll be working on that, but I'd really appreciate some critique on muscles and proportions. I haven't seen a horse up close in probably two years so I'm mostly going off model horses for the anatomy. 

The sculpture is right in between Breyer's Traditional and Classic size. Here's picture with a Classic model horse for some comparison:







































I tried to get some different kinds of lighting so it would be easier to see any problems with the muscles and overall shape.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

curse you talented people


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Marlea Warlea said:


> curse you talented people


hahahahahahahahahahahahaha you make me giggle:lol:


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

It is simply - beautiful..very well done!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The fact that it will stand on its own feet speaks well to its; balance. It is a very nice piece, especially the head and shoulders.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Are you planning on casting it?


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the comments! If anyone has some suggestions, I'm very open to critique since I'm just going off model horses and I almost never see real horses. 

tinylilly: I was a bit worried about the pose since don't have a specific reference, so I'm very glad you think it looks balanced. 

Spyder: It's made of Super Sculpey so I was just going to put it in the oven and let it harden, but casting it seems like an interesting idea. I might look into how much it costs and if there are any nearby places that can do it.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Akuinnen24 said:


> Spyder: It's made of Super Sculpey so I was just going to put it in the oven and let it harden, but casting it seems like an interesting idea. I might look into how much it costs and if there are any nearby places that can do it.


I cast a few I did a long time ago with plaster of paris...turned out pretty well.

To go metal can be expensive but if selling is something you would be thinking of doing you can get good money for them. Especially if you can create a permanent mold.


----------



## Akuinnen24 (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow, I'd love to see some of your models! Plaster of paris sounds like a good idea, I remember making a pewter keychain from a plaster mold in school once and it didn't seem too hard to work with. 

I'm very much an amateur at sculpting so I probably couldn't compete with other artists to sell yet, but that sounds like it would be amazing to be able to do.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Akuinnen24 said:


> Wow, I'd love to see some of your models! Plaster of paris sounds like a good idea, I remember making a pewter keychain from a plaster mold in school once and it didn't seem too hard to work with.
> 
> I'm very much an amateur at sculpting so I probably couldn't compete with other artists to sell yet, but that sounds like it would be amazing to be able to do.


Heck those were years ago and no longer exist. But I still remember the technique I used.

I suppose with all the new material available out now that there are easier ways to get a mold and a casting.


----------



## safish45 (Jul 8, 2011)

That looks amazing!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow. Just... wow. I envy your talent. It's so realistic!


----------

